# Raby Bay Sat the 22nd



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Thinking of having a bit of a fling around Raby bay this saturday morning, Low will be around 6 and the wind is forecast to be about 10 knots.

If not, I might go back up to schultz and have another flick.

Thinking around 5-6 in the morn


----------

